# Preferred recoding period(s)



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

I'd like the ability to specify a "preferred recording period(s)" on my TiVo.

Many shows on many networks (FX, HBO, SHO, etc.) are repeated over and over. Once a Season Pass is set up, the TiVo will record the first show in the first period that doesn't cause a conflict based on SP priority. So it doesn't record XYZ at 8PM (vs. a higher priority show) but records it at 11PM instead. However, I'd *prefer* that it wait beyond that and record the one at 2AM or the one at 4PM the next day. The reason, esp. on a single-tuner TiVo, is that by recording the show during "prime time" it means I can't use my TiVo to view and pause live shows or spontaneously record a show.

If I could set (one or more) global preferred time window(s) -- "Record shows between [1AM] and [6PM] unless shows wouldn't otherwise be recorded" -- I could get my TiVo to automatically record shows during these off-peak periods and save full TiVo usage for periods when I'm actively using it. Until now I've done this manually for some shows, checking all the times when a show is playing and then selecting a new off-peak recording time while canceling the (TiVo selected) peak recording time.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Boy howdy, this is one I could use as well. Those shows on Bravo that repeat 3 times a day 5 days a week, and Tivo grabs the prime time slot even when I choose the 2AM show. I do a lot of manual tweaking as well.


----------

